# Costco Pizza fits perfect in the frunk



## Reliev

not sure if this has been posted but it was like this box was designed to fit in the frunk the only problem is my 2 year old kept saying umm pizza, little be known it pipes the freshness in the cabin also. First time i tried this as my model 3 was full of groceries, not sure if this has been posted before but I figured I should share.


----------



## Madmolecule

I prefer to use the heated seats to keep it warm. It also solved the plastic new car smell


----------



## Karl Sun

Thinking of delivering Costco pizza in your Mdl 3??


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Confirmed!

https://goo.gl/images/sDGyA2









But how would the pizza smell leak into the cabin? Doesn't the rubber gasket surrounding the frunk provide an airtight seal against the hood?


----------



## garsh

$ Trillion Musk said:


> But how would the pizza smell leak into the cabin? Doesn't the rubber gasket surrounding the frunk provide an airtight seal against the hood?


The gasket is meant to keep out water, not air.
The cabin air inlets are probably those slots at the top of the picture, in front of the windshield.

Hmm... that probably means that the frunk is not necessarily the best place to store my smelly gym clothes then.


----------



## Reliev

yeah you can definitely smell the costco highest calorie pizza in the world goodness.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

As does Pasquale's (but this only matters to people who live near me  )


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> As does Pasquale's


That's a much smaller box.
Note that the Costco pizza box gets wedged in at the very top of the frunk.


----------



## Charlie W

I can see it now ... this thread turning into a photo gallery of pizzas & pizza boxes in Frunks, from all over the world. Yum! izza::smiley:

~Charlie


----------



## Karl Sun

I don't recommend leaving that soda in there while you're driving.


----------



## MountainPass

This is what it is all about people, the really important stuff. Is it possible to fit 2 Costco pizza boxes without smushing the precious cargo?


----------



## MelindaV

Charlie W said:


> I can see it now ... this thread turning into a photo gallery of pizzas & pizza boxes in Frunks, from all over the world. Yum! izza::smiley:
> 
> ~Charlie


#FrunkPuppyPizza


----------



## Gunn

Need someone from Chicago to try this...


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Somebody please suggest "tailgate mode"! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068211597095559168


----------



## Jim Brown

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Confirmed!
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/sDGyA2
> View attachment 18289
> 
> 
> But how would the pizza smell leak into the cabin? Doesn't the rubber gasket surrounding the frunk provide an airtight seal against the hood?


Those clips at the top of the Frunk are really great for the ride home from the grocery store with a gallon of milk. The handles on the plastic bags wrap around there nicely. I've done it a few times. I haven't had the milk topple over yet! Isn't technology wonderful?


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Jim Brown said:


> Those clips at the top of the Frunk are really great for the ride home from the grocery store with a gallon of milk. The handles on the plastic bags wrap around there nicely. I've done it a few times. I haven't had the milk topple over yet! It's technology wonderful?


Sometimes the best inventions are the simplest ones.


----------



## idnarbjm

There needs to be a ton of twitter posts of #frunkpizza pictures. There are a couple out there now, to make it blow up like #frunkpuppy would be funny.


----------



## JWardell

I just don't get the funk pizza thing!
Instead of chilling it up in the frunk wouldn't it be better to keep your pizza toasty warm on a heated seat?
Wouldn't you WANT to smell the wonderful aroma of a good pizza during your drive??
I'm sticking with my idea of packing the frunk with ice and keeping all the beer cold.


----------



## Love

JWardell said:


> I just don't get the funk pizza thing!
> Instead of chilling it up in the frunk wouldn't it be better to keep your pizza toasty warm on a heated seat?
> Wouldn't you WANT to smell the wonderful aroma of a good pizza during your drive??
> I'm sticking with my idea of packing the frunk with ice and keeping all the beer cold.


Delivery > everything else...

...as long as I have tums and plenty of TP for tomorrow.


----------



## AutopilotFan

JWardell said:


> I just don't get the funk pizza thing!
> Instead of chilling it up in the frunk wouldn't it be better to keep your pizza toasty warm on a heated seat?
> Wouldn't you WANT to smell the wonderful aroma of a good pizza during your drive??


Me neither! The first time I read this thread, I decided to order a pizza & pick it up just to test how well the seat warmer did.

Maybe this is different in hot areas where the frunk would better maintain a pizza's temperature than the air-conditioned passenger cabin?


----------



## Medicsun

Nothing like a stable pizza in a moving car!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Medicsun said:


> Nothing like a stable pizza in a moving car!


Here's a license plate idea:

PZA LOVR


----------

